# Mac OS programming documentation needed



## PoweMACuser (Jun 1, 2001)

although I have searched the web a long time so that I can get enough resource for my project, I still can't find a complete documentation on Mac OS programming. Anybody can suggest the links or books which is treated as good resource for programming. The books I have got is INSIDE MACINTOSH are published in 1994, and the books don't give more information deep into the system.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2001)

If you are looking for information, one of the best places to start would be Apple's developer site documentation section (see: http://www.devworld.apple.com/techpubs/macos8/mac8.html ). This is also a good starting point for OS X too. For more background on Cocoa/Yellow Box/OpenStep you could also check out these sites:

http://www.peanuts.org/peanuts/GeneralData/Documents/

http://www.channelu.com/NeXT/NeXTStep/3.3/nd/index.html

and

http://docs.sun.com/query.html?Ab2Lang=C&Ab2Enc=iso-8859-1&qt=openstep&bc=prod&Search=Go+

I know the last one seems like a strang place to find cool info, but you've got 1000+ pages on OpenStep developement documentation. Many of the tools (Project Builder, Interface Builder) and examples (Currency Converter, Travel Adviser) have been around for years with few major changes. An even better intro into Cocoa programing (and how easy it is) would be Scott Anguish series of articles on creating an HTMLEditer (see: http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/Technical/HTMLEditor/index.html ). Best of all is the price for all this info... it is FREE!!! You gotta love that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## endian (Jun 1, 2001)

O'Reilly is doing Learning Carbon and Learning Cocoa books. I just got my Learning Cocoa today and it's pretty basic. It starts off with an introduction to OOP, then talks about Objective-C,  introduces PB & IB, and gives a basic overview of the Cocoa classes. If you've even attempted to do anything with Cocoa you probably know most of what it covers. Hopefully they'll do a more advanced book. I haven't seen the Carbon book

Sample chapters and more info is at mac.oreilly.com


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2001)

When I heard Apple was handing out certificates for them at WWDC, I was hoping for much more


----------



## endian (Jun 1, 2001)

well it *is* called 'Learning Cocoa', not 'Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Cocoa, But Didn't Know Which Old Openstep Manual to Download'


----------



## PoweMACuser (Jun 2, 2001)

thank for your information


----------



## PoweMACuser (Jun 7, 2001)

If I want to make a programming which will just act as a system plugin responding to the right-click event, what should I know? It seems that in the documentation from Apple, there is few discussion about this.


----------



## Untitled (Jun 15, 2001)

Well, 
After about a week of exploring OS X, learning about cocoa and carbon, and downloading updates with a 56K modem, I happened to stumble across a neat tutorial which was mentioned above.
This cool little tutorial was Currency Converter.
While I am a beginner myself at Desktop programming, I found this little tutorial to kinda break the ice even if you have no idea what you are doing. You might want to try it if you are feeling hopeless.


----------

